# Milenco quatro levelers



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi

Have currently got Fiamma Jumbo blocks max height 12cm

I am looking at the quatro blocks as they go to 16cm.

Dimensions of blocks are 20 x 24 x 78cm.

The rub is that I want them to fit into a side container that is 23.5 cm
tall and 81cm deep. my existing blocks sit one on the other to form a rectangle.

I would be grateful if a quatro owner would lock the two together and see if the overall measurement can come out at less or equal to 
23.5cm x 24cm x 81cm,.

Many thanks in anticipation of your assistance.

Nearest dealer to me is Johns cross but they do not stock the quatro

Ian


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

They are big aren't they. I can't help with the measurements, but would they fit sideways on?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

icer said:


> I would be grateful if a quatro owner would lock the two together and see if the overall measurement can come out at less or equal to
> 23.5cm x 24cm x 81cm,.
> Ian


Locked together in their case it works out at 80cms x 24cms x 20cms.

peedee


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

No sideways is 1/2cm too small,

Side by side, yes, but that would take up about half a metre of space.

if I can lock them together, bythat i mean turn one upside down & reverse it, providing the resultant dimensions do not exceed 23.5cm and 81cm then I only use 24cm of the space.

Ian


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Peedee

I did not see your answer as i was one figer typing.

I take it you have some, are you pleased with them?

Ian


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm not much help either - I've got the tripple version.

What I would say, the tripples fit together neatly when not in use and slip snugly into the carrier bag. The length of the pair fitted together is the same length as a single one, as I recall.

Sorry can't assist more. And can't even double check my own because I'm abroad at the moment, without the motorhome.

I'm sure somebody will be along with the answer. Alteratively, why not contact Milenco directly to ask.

Cheers, Mike

Edited to say: Oops - too slow - I see you've got the answer now! M


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

With the 20cm side vertical it should just and only just fit in your locker to a depth of 80cms ??????

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

icer said:


> Thanks Peedee
> 
> I did not see your answer as i was one figer typing.
> 
> ...


Ok had me foxed for a while. Yes I have some. I have only used them a couple of times but think they are much better than the yellow Fiamma ones.

peedee


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Peedee.

My external locker is about about 80cm long, it is fractionally over 81cm deep and it is 23.5cm high. Picture a large letter box. 

My fiamma jumbos fit easily one on top of the other and only take up their width which is 26cm. I normally put one in with the highest part to the rear of the locker and place the second one on top of the 1st with its highest part to the front. These jumbos are not level up variety and the resultant size locked together is a block that is 60cm long 26cm wide and approx 14 cm high. 

If as you say the bag is 80 x 24 x 20 cm that is perfect, as it will effectively take up less usable space.

Ian


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

The height of 2 blocks is 202 mm, so will fit.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ian, do check you have sufficient ground clearance in front of the rear wheels to take their height. I didn't so went for the triples, just one step less.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

icer said:


> No sideways is 1/2cm too small,
> 
> Side by side, yes, but that would take up about half a metre of space.
> 
> ...


Ian

Been using them for 8 months, bought at Peterborough last year, they fit nicely into the left hand rear locker with room left over for other bits & pieces as well.

No problems using them, in fact, for the 650 they're ideal, no problems with front wheel/body or rear wheel/body clearance, and, the fact that they have the four levels is brilliant, lots of leeway to get it level.

Enjoy and travel safe

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

The continentals seem to be impressed with them. The number of people who came over and took down the web address when we were in France in September was amazing. We think they're brilliant too.

Joe


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Keith. 

Great to hear from you, 

Will now go ahead & order them, I wanted to make sure that I could stack them rather than side by side. 

Have you made any Mods to the 650 that you think are worthwhile?

Remember if passing you can always park up here on your way to and from Dover

Ian


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

icer said:


> Keith.
> 
> Great to hear from you,
> 
> ...


Ian you have a pm

Keith


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I concur with the others, the Milenco levellers are much higher quality than the Fiamma ones and one of our better purchases. Just be aware though, they are also much heavier!

Roger


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Milenco levellers only work on grass. Used on concrete they are very dangerous as they spin away from you as drive onto them. They catapault with such velocity they knocked my electric garage door off its guiding rail. I would not buy another pair. I use Fiamma levellers with no such problem.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have used them on my block paved driveway without any difficulty! I have come across tarmac pitches but don't know of any concrete ones. 

peedee


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

gelathae said:


> Milenco levellers only work on grass. Used on concrete they are very dangerous as they spin away from you as drive onto them.............. .


That may be the case but tbh that scenario has never occurred to me in 5 years,when we have been pitched on concrete invariably the m/home is fairly level anyway.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Good point wak44 and one I would agree with. I used mine on the block paving simply to increase the height of the vehicle so I could work underneath it more easily.

peedee


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

gelathae said:


> Milenco levellers only work on grass. Used on concrete they are very dangerous as they spin away from you as drive onto them. They catapault with such velocity they knocked my electric garage door off its guiding rail. I would not buy another pair. I use Fiamma levellers with no such problem.


Surely concrete is laid as a liquid to set; then how can it be anything but level???


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Hymervanman said:


> gelathae said:
> 
> 
> > Milenco levellers only work on grass. Used on concrete they are very dangerous as they spin away from you as drive onto them. They catapault with such velocity they knocked my electric garage door off its guiding rail. I would not buy another pair. I use Fiamma levellers with no such problem.
> ...


I have used them on my downward sloping concrete block driveway but only once as I consider them to be dangerous. The problem occurs as you drive off them and the spin of the wheel catapaults the ramps with such velocity that they are potentially dangerous.

On inspecting the underside of the ramps you will find there are small dimples to increase adhesion on soft ground. The dimples sink into the soft ground and will give a good grip. However, on concrete there is very little contact with the ground and hence the propensity to slip.

One possible way of overcoming the problem is to reverse onto the ramps so as to ensure the driving wheels are not in contact with the ramp. But, because of the inbuilt chock type ridges in the ramp I found that the underside of the ramp merely slid along the ground as soon as contact was made with the ridges.

Clearly, in view of the previous comments, these ramps are suitable for some but not for me as I only wanted ramps for use on my drive. I now use Fiamma with no problem and they work well as long as I reverse on to them.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

gelathae said:


> I have used them on my downward sloping concrete block driveway but only once as I consider them to be dangerous. The problem occurs as you drive off them and the spin of the wheel catapaults the ramps with such velocity that they are potentially dangerous.


Thanks for the explanation gelathae, it now makes much more sense and can see your point. In my case I just let it roll off the ramps, no power was required.

peedee


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

the only problem with a level pitch is that I need the front lifted as my mh is nose down

joe


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

levelers have arrived complete with bag, good price I think £41.90 delivered.

Fits like a treat.

slots in to rear locker, and takes up less room that the Jumbo's. whilst they are taller they are 2cm narrower.

Thanks to all who had input.

Ian


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Because the Milenco's have a solid bottom surface, we find it useful to carry a few of those black rubber mats to put under them on hard (and rough) surfaces. The mats get damaged but the Milenco's don't crack.

P&L


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I need to get some levellers but are unsure what to buy. I like the height provided by the Milencos, but aslo like the idea of combining the Fiammas with a Monster Mat for soft grass/sand pitches. Also the Fiammas now have a metal plate which can be attached for hard surfaces which prevents the leveller being spat out. Milenco do their own mat but does it lock into the leveller like the Fiamma/Monster Mat combo

Richard


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Sorry for the repeats, I'm using a Blackberry Playbook and when I've submitted my reply and try to return to the previous page it repeats the response.

Richard

mod note;-duplicates removed.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I have the Milenco quatro,s but I have attached to the leading edge a length of thick rubber mat the width of the ramp and about 1 1/2 foot long.
The wheels therefore go onto the rubber first and hold the ramps in place and stop them skidding out as I climb them. The rubber mats also stop them being spat out as I dismount them as the wheels remain on the rubber. The rubber folds over the ramp for storage in the original bag and is permanently fixed to the leading edge of the ramp. The rubber matting is quite substantial.
Works for me.
Dave


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Has anyone else had problems using these?

I bought a set back in January, and have used them a few times without incident when it's been the front wheels that have had to go up.

However, last time I was away, I needed to use them on the rears, and despite it being a hardstanding the motorhome refused to go onto them : wheels spun, destroyed the hardstanding, refused to go up. Turned the van around in the end. (Before anyone says it, it wasn't reversing judder, I was driving onto the ramps...or at least trying to)

Today I had similar issue. Needed them on one side, front and rear. No way was the van going onto them, front wheel staying on ground just spun, drove a bloody big hole in the hardstanding. Suppose it _marginally_ levelled the van insofar the higher side ended up driven 2 inches into the ground. But I currently need climbing ropes to get to one side of the van to the other.

I'm assuming it's the lip onto the first level, but don't know. For my motorhome at least, they're not fit for purpose.

At this rate, it looks like I'll be bunging my old Fiammas back in the garage for the situations where the van refuses to go on the Milencos.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Have a look at a few other posts and you will see Milenco's are hopeless on hard standings.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

gelathae said:


> Have a look at a few other posts and you will see Milenco's are hopeless on hard standings.


Used our Milenco (triples) on 4 different hardstandings just before Easter - no problem whatsover. And no problems in the previous two years either.

Certainly don't ever drive off, just release the brake and let the van run down. Have used Fiammas previously, but no regrets about the Milencos, other than occasionally wishing I'd got a set of quatros.

However, I've noted the concerns of others and will beware if I'm ever trying to use them on sloping smooth concrete.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a pair of these and think they are an excellent design although a bit on the heavy side.We rarely have a hard standing but have found they do slip when driving onto them.

A firm tap with a size 10 to push them further under the tyre to give it some grip and a start has always worked for us when on hard standing.

Or you could try this solution suggested by Graydjames in an earlier thread...........



Graydjames said:


> Thanks for these new replies.
> 
> In fact since I sent the original question the following happened:
> 
> ...


There is always an answer so don't give up on the quatros,I have used several different types of levelling ramps and have found these to be the best for quality and design by a margin. :wink:


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

The only problem I have had with the quattros is when reversing onto them on a downward sloping concrete pitch. I got distracted and reversed too far and fell off the top!!!! Luckily I had enough clearance under my van so no damage. Well no damage to van but broke a bit off the highest end of one quattro and cracked it!


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

I use a similar method to Chudders, except I use Milenco grip mats attached to the front of the ramps.
The ramps have never slipped, even on the loose gravel on my drive.
The added advantage of this method is the extra traction obtained, on wet, slippery grass, once the front wheels are off the ramps.

Those yellow skinny things look more suited to keeping a door wedged open :lol:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

gelathae said:


> Have a look at a few other posts and you will see Milenco's are hopeless on hard standings.


To be fair, the previous discussion... and I think most of the posts subsequent to yours... related to issues coming off the ramps, not my issue of getting on them in the first place. My issue isn't with the ramps moving but with wheel spin.

Will try the idea of knocking them tight under the wheels with a mallet.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

If you look closely at the underside of the Milenco's there are small pimples that are designed to assist grip on grass. On concrete the pimpled underside means that full contact with the ground on concrete cannot be maintained. I remain convinced that Milenco's are suitable only for grassy surfaces. Indeed some previous posters have had to devise ways to stop Milenco's from sliding on hard standings when mounting the ramps.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

gelathae said:


> I remain convinced that Milenco's are suitable only for grassy surfaces. Indeed some previous posters have had to devise ways to stop Milenco's from sliding on hard standings when mounting the ramps.


Fortunately I don't :wink:

As previously mentioned these are the best levellers I have ever used,with minimal effort they can be made to work perfectly on hard standing-good job we are all different.


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

wakk44 said:


> gelathae said:
> 
> 
> > I remain convinced that Milenco's are suitable only for grassy surfaces. Indeed some previous posters have had to devise ways to stop Milenco's from sliding on hard standings when mounting the ramps.
> ...


Seconded :wink:


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We use triples, never had them slip on any surface, so I don't agree they are hopeless. I leave about 3 inches between tyre and tip of ramp to give a little momentum. We've backed onto them and front ways too, depends on the circumstances. Got to be careful not to come off the top though!


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Not sure where any discussion of concrete or the ramps slipping came into the picture....I'm on gravel at present (and was when I had issues before), and the issue is with my wheels spinning, not the ramps moving.

I've had another go this morning, and got slightly nearer to level by just having a ramp under the front wheel. My van resolutely refuses to go up them when one or more of the ramps is under the rear wheels...the front wheels just spin a hole in the gravelled hardstanding. I can only assume it's down to weight distribution.

Luckily, I've got a huge garage and the Fiammas don't weigh much...looks like I'm going to be carrying 2 sets in future!


----------

